# My dog just bit a delivery man!!!



## GemmaB87 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'm after some advice. My dog has just bit a delivery man. The delivery rang the bell about 5 times and then banged on the dog sendings dogs into a frenzy I quickly answered the door unaware that I hadn't shut the living room dog correctly. Barney ran out and jumped up the man, not in an aggressive way, in the same way he would if it was my partner arriving home. The delivery man immediately tensed up and used his knee and hand to push my dog away by the throat. As he went to push him away a second time by the throat my dog bit him. I am absolutely mortified and terrified about what is going to happen next. I shouted at the man to stop and let me get him. I apologies to the man and he left. 
I don't know what to do. 
My dog is a springer spaniel and we rescued him when he was 1. We believe he was previously abused and he has always showed signs of aggression but we know all of the signs and know how to deal with him but recently it seems to be getting worse and I don't know what to do for the best.
Can anyone offer any advice please.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If his aggression seems to be getting worse, have you spoken with a behaviourist? 

Sorry to hear he bit someone, but this is why I always make sure mine is closed away in a room before opening the door to anyone.


----------



## GemmaB87 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am looking for one now. Any recommendations?

I always look them away as my other dog knows the way to the park and is very good at squeezing through small gaps and is gone in a flash!! The interal door didn't quite click and as it's windy as soon as the front door opened, it opened too! I was so angry with the man because I had just put my 4 month old down for a nap and he rang the bell and ranged on the door the way he did!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

How did the man react to you? Did he accept your apology? What did he say?

That's awful to hear  I'm really not sure what you can do, it depends if he reports you I spose.


----------



## GemmaB87 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think he was shocked, as was I! He didn't reply or acknowledge my apology, just shook his hand and said he was going to a doctor. I couldn't see any blood, could just see teeth marks. He didn't mention anything about reporting him.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hopefully he won't then. I really hate how some delivery people don't give you a second to answer the door and they bang and ring as if it is a police raid 

The courier company may refuse any deliveries to you in the future. (we had to do this with someone when I was a driver).


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I think if he mentioned going to a doctor, i would expect him to be reporting your dog... sorry to hear this btw. The new laws regarding controlling dogs are aimed at protecting postal workers etc.
Although you do normally lock your dog away before answering the door, i think you need to just ensure this happens in the future.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Where do you live? Someone may be able to recommend a behaviourist.


----------



## GemmaB87 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am in Grantham ,Lincolnshire.

What usually happens when a dog is reported?


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

I would try and take all the emotion out of the situation and prepare for the worst whilst hoping for the best.
Regardless of whether this man reports you, you do need to organise some sort of help with your dog's behaviour. If he does report you, it will look much better to be able to say you are already addressing the situation. If he doesn't then you can take this as a lucky warning before anything disastrous happens.
You don't say if there have been any other similar incidents or is this the first one?
It might help to just write down an account of what happened so it is clear in your own mind if you are quizzed.
You may not be happy about the way the delivery man behaved or reacted but the onus is on you to control your dog so I would not go on the attack if this escalates but do your best to placate the situation by showing you take it very seriously and are taking steps to prevent another occurrence.
I do hope it all works out ok.


----------



## GemmaB87 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you.

This is the first time it has happened. I take full responsibility as I know I should be in full control of my pets and I wasnt. He didn't help the situation by grabbing my dogs throat or kneeing him, but that doesn't matter. 

I have been on Google and found a few local and national behaviourists and have sent emails, so hopefully one will get back to me. I have two very small children so I need to control this for their sake more than anything.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Delilahdog said:


> I would try and take all the emotion out of the situation and prepare for the worst whilst hoping for the best.
> Regardless of whether this man reports you, you do need to organise some sort of help with your dog's behaviour. If he does report you, it will look much better to be able to say you are already addressing the situation. If he doesn't then you can take this as a lucky warning before anything disastrous happens.
> You don't say if there have been any other similar incidents or is this the first one?
> It might help to just write down an account of what happened so it is clear in your own mind if you are quizzed.
> ...


I think that this is very sensible advice indeed :thumbup:.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

GemmaB87 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> This is the first time it has happened. I take full responsibility as I know I should be in full control of my pets and I wasnt. He didn't help the situation by grabbing my dogs throat or kneeing him, but that doesn't matter.
> 
> I have been on Google and found a few local and national behaviourists and have sent emails, so hopefully one will get back to me. I have two very small children so I need to control this for their sake more than anything.


Is there something you can do meanwhile to foolproof the inner door, so that it shuts firmly behind you whilst you answer the front door? Not a longterm solution but it will certainly help!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Delilahdog said:


> Is there something you can do meanwhile to foolproof the inner door, so that it shuts firmly behind you whilst you answer the front door? Not a longterm solution but it will certainly help!


Or put a pet gate in front of it you can shut?


----------



## karmacookie (Nov 9, 2014)

No advice I'm afraid, just wanted to sympathise. Obviously your dog shouldn't have bit the delivery man, but perhaps if he hadn't been so impatient with all his knocking you and the dogs wouldn't have been so stressed. It annoys me when they can obviously hear the dogs barking and me rounding them up to get them out of the way

I came home to a very cross Mr KC earlier. a delivery woman had came in our back gate leaving it open, there is a sign which says to please close it as dogs are loose at all times. she then came up to the porch door, didn't knock and opened it and let the dogs out 

Luckily the mad little one was more interested in the parcel than making a dash for the open gate!

Perhaps we should both use 'Click and Collect' in future!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Delilahdog said:


> I would try and take all the emotion out of the situation and prepare for the worst whilst hoping for the best.
> Regardless of whether this man reports you, you do need to organise some sort of help with your dog's behaviour. If he does report you, it will look much better to be able to say you are already addressing the situation. If he doesn't then you can take this as a lucky warning before anything disastrous happens.
> You don't say if there have been any other similar incidents or is this the first one?
> It might help to just write down an account of what happened so it is clear in your own mind if you are quizzed.
> ...


Excellent advice.



karmacookie said:


> I came home to a very cross Mr KC earlier. a delivery woman had came in our back gate leaving it open, there is a sign which says to please close it as dogs are loose at all times. she then came up to the porch door, didn't knock and opened it and let the dogs out
> 
> Luckily the mad little one was more interested in the parcel than making a dash for the open gate!
> 
> Perhaps we should both use 'Click and Collect' in future!


I would be putting in a complaint to the delivery company. So glad your dog did not run off, what if Mr KC was out as well! I have very clear notices not to use letter box for mail etc, the postie is great but all those plastic bag charities They have even been forced through the letter box forcing off the guard on the inside, I don't worry my dog will get any ones fingers but GSP will shred the post, shredded plastic bags do not make good lunches :mad2:


----------

